# Heading to Myrtle Beach



## pawgk117 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking for any help in fishing around Myrtle Beach from 12/10-12/13. I am looking for a place where I can take my daughter to hook into some fish and have a good time. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks in advance all.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

You might want to have this moved to the south carolina forum. Just report the thread and ask if the mods can move it there.


----------



## pawgk117 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, found some interesting places I would like to fish, but don't know where to access some of these areas. For example, Cherry Grove Inlet and Garden City Inlet or Jetty. Not trying t take a honey hole or anything like that, but would like to try mu luck at one of those places. Any help out there?


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a fishing pier at Cherry Grove..at the end of 53rd Ave North..I use it everytime I'm down; there is ample parking. You can also fish from the bridge there as well. Funny story...one time I was there, a guy kept us in stitches on a slow day yelling 'Here spot, Here croaker--c'mon flounder'.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

If you go into GC on Atlantic Avenue, go to the stop sign there across from the pier, and turn right. Go down that road past Marlin Quay Marina and Gulfstream Cafe. Before you get to the guard house at Inlet Point (where you can drive no farther), turn right onto Dolphin Street. On the right you will see a few parking spaces. Go to a beach access and walk right (south) down the beach. It's a pretty good hike, but that is how you get to the jetty on the Garden City side (the north jetty). To get to the south jetty, you go into Huntington Beach State Park, park, and walk to your left (north). Pack light either way, if you're going to the jetty.

There's a free public pier, as Chuck says, up at 53rd Avenue north at Cherry Grove, and also at Captain Dick's Marina there in Murrell's Inlet. At the pier there at Captain Dick's, a lot of that water off the left side is shallow going out the pier. Once you're at the end, if you want to crawl over/through the railings and go to the right, you can find some dropoffs and holes. Watch the tide, though. 

Good luck to you and your daughter. I hope you catch a bunch!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

smacks, is this not the SC/Georgia forum? Or is there one just for SC?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey WD, it looks like it was posted in the open forum at first and then a moderator moved it over here to get more responses after smacks typed that message. You can't tell it by looking at the contents of the SC forum and, honestly, until smacks mentioned it earlier, I never noticed where it was at first. When I went over to the contents of the main forum, though, I saw that it had been moved. I'm guessing we can only tell a thread's been moved in the place it was originally posted and not where it winds up. 

I hope you're ready for winter up there in the high country. We've had a few cold mornings and some heavy frosts, but not much of the white stuff here as of yet. A couple of mornings when I've traveled up into goat country to go to work, I've seen some on the vehicles and ground but luckily nothing to speak of on the roads.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

how about pawelys island inlet ,,, the north side or south side...any info on access.........JS


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sorry smacks. I missed seeing it in open and you are correct. Bubba, ain't seen a flake here on da Knob. Cold here[23.9*] this morning but no where near what it was this time last year.


----------



## pawgk117 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and info. I appreciate it and will hit those spots the best we can.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

jerseysalt said:


> how about pawelys island inlet ,,, the north side or south side...any info on access.........JS


I've not been to Pawley's in a long time. I don't remember any public access there on the beach. In years past, I've parked there and fished on the causeway going onto the island, but that has been some time ago. Some of the locals on the board can be of better help on this than I can.


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

you can acess fishing from either the north or south end of Pawleys, South end has public parking at the beach acess and you can fish either the inlet or ocean. The North end you can park off the road at the gate and walk in, just make sure all your tires are off of the payment or you will be paying a ticket. Trout should be on fire right about now!!


----------

